

Tens of thousands of highly skilled workers turned away - markbao
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2008/06/tens-of-thousands-of-highly-skilled.html

======
zach
> Those lucky enough to win the H-1B lottery will be allowed to work in the
> U.S., but the rest will be turned away.

Sounds good to me; who wants unlucky employees anyway? They're always having
stuff fall on them. I say we keep letting only the luckiest ones in.

~~~
vlad
That's hillarious. Thank you.

------
timcederman
If Google dropped its ridiculous policies, such as rejecting potential
employees because of low GPAs (regardless of later experience or demonstrated
aptitude), then I'm sure they'd make up the shortfall.

~~~
timcederman
Why am I being downmodded? My comments come from a discussion I had with a
tech lead at Google last week who complained to me he couldn't hire enough
good people because of this ridiculous policy. There is no spite or malice in
my original comment.

------
goodgoblin
Could this possibly result in a programmer shortage? How would that be bad for
the programmers that are here? How can it not result in higher salaries for
the programmers that live here?

I understand there is an argument which states that if companies can't find
programmers here they will go to them by offshoring their work. But there is
nothing to prevent that from happening now. If 10's of thousands of
programmers are being turned away there must be some benefit to actually being
on US soil.

~~~
gojomo
It could be incrementally and temporarily good for resident programmers, who
are protected from competition.

It's bad for the economy as a whole, because the same new things cost more to
create. And it's bad over the long term, because development moves over time
to other countries.

